# In a dilemma



## Dirk (Jul 30, 2015)

sort of .... it's only been 9 or so weeks that I've started to learn guitar. I thought I had done my due diligence before purchasing a Seagull S6, just recently realized that I completely missed even thinking about nylon stringed guitars. No idea how I did that ..

Anyways, since the realization it really has been bugging me as to what I may have missed. So today I rented (for 1 month) a La Patrie etude so I could compare. From just the time spent today, I must say that I really like the sound of the classical. Perhaps it's because in my inexperience (and enthusiasm) that I seem to really strum with a heavy hand, I do like the quieter sound. 

The wider frets seem strange, but my finger tips are well calloused by this time so have no trouble with the pressure. Perhaps the learning curve will be slightly easier without thinking I need press so hard on the strings.

so I'm wondering if I should sell/return/trade the Seagull in .. maybe some day one should have both types, but for now one is good. Is the Etude a good one, or some recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

> just recently realized that I completely missed even thinking about nylon stringed guitars. No idea how I did that ..


That would not be unusual, IMO. There are often far fewer classical guitars (compared to steel strung acoustics) for sale in typical music stores and sometimes they are in a room/area specifically devoted to that style. The body size of the classical guitars is smaller and you might have been focused on more of a dreadnought size/shape of body. Just a guess on my part. 



> Anyways, since the realization it really has been bugging me as to what I may have missed. So today I rented (for 1 month) a La Patrie etude so I could compare.


Very wise approach! 




> From just the time spent today, I must say that I really like the sound of the classical. Perhaps it's because in my inexperience (and enthusiasm) that I seem to really strum with a heavy hand, I do like the quieter sound.


Classicals have a great and unique sound...no doubt. Warm and beautiful. I am not a classical player, but the majority of classical playing that I have seen is done using very precise finger plucking/picking (some classical player is likely going to cremate me for my terrible "attempts" at classical related terminology). There is some right hand movement that is a bit like strumming but, again, it is very precise and demanding to do well, AFAIK. 



> The wider frets seem strange, but my finger tips are well calloused by this time so have no trouble with the pressure. Perhaps the learning curve will be slightly easier without thinking I need press so hard on the strings.


As time passes, you should not feel the need to press as hard on the strings of a steel strung guitar. Your hand strength and technique should improve.



> so I'm wondering if I should sell/return/trade the Seagull in .. maybe some day one should have both types, but for now one is good. Is the Etude a good one, or some recommendations? Thanks!


I would recommend that you keep the Seagull S6. I have one and I think they are fine instruments.

If you enjoy playing the classical and the tones that you can achieve...go for it!! There are often classical instruments for sale on Kijiji.

Hopefully, someone with classical experience and skills will give you more advice and assistance.

I leave you with this (rather than something you might never have heard of):

[video=youtube;yZsDPtCqvSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZsDPtCqvSc[/video]

If I am not posting tomorrow, you will know that a devout classical guitar player found me during the night and tied me to some railroad tracks !!....LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

We have a forum member "Bachololic" (Chris) who posts amazing videos of him playing classical guitar. 

Here is an example (This is a formal apology and a request for a return to friendship from me to all the classical players for my having posting a video of "Stairway to Heaven" played on classical guitar):

[video=youtube;-W7ZCMyreUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W7ZCMyreUU[/video]

Search "Bachololic" in this forum if you want to see more of his brilliant playing.

This old thread might interest you:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...mmendations-please&highlight=classical+guitar

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Classical guitar can be cool--it sounds great and you can get a lot of sounds out of one.

If at all possible it would be cool to have both.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just learn on the one you want to play more. 

You can also just change the strings to a near-nylon type. When we asked for the softest strings for our son to learn on, they had some available.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

You have one apple and one orange and you want to decide on which to keep. Apples taste good and are refreshing. Oranges are tangy and sweet. You can eat enjoyable apples for a long time but eventually you will have a craving for an orange. At that point you have realized you want both an apple and an orange for variety of taste and textures.


----------



## Dirk (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow! I really like that Stairway to Heaven .... I'm going to have to ramp up my lesson schedule for that kind of playing.

the apple and orange analogy makes a lot of sense, looks like my fruit bowl will have 2 guitars. )


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Dirk said:


> Wow! I really like that Stairway to Heaven .... I'm going to have to ramp up my lesson schedule for that kind of playing.
> 
> the apple and orange analogy makes a lot of sense, looks like my fruit bowl will have 2 guitars. )


What music do you intend on playing? Classical or acoustic? 

Are you trying to learn acoustic type tunes, but on a classical guitar, because it sounds better?

I'm trying to understand what it is exactly that you're trying to do.

If you're trying to learn classical music, then the learning curve just got screwed - despite the gooshy strings.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah it really comes down to what do you want to play on acoustic guitar which would determine which to get/keep.

If you want to learn Neil Young songs, probably not much point in only owning a nylon string guitar.

etc.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If you can swing it, it would be nice to have both.

I picked up a Yamaha thin bodied nylon stringed guitar a few years ago.
There were two types, regular and thin body.
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/musical-instruments/guitars-basses/el_nylon_guitars/ntx/ntx700/

Then, I think that it was around $500 and change retail, case was extra.
Nice guitar, good projection for the thinner body, comfy couch guitar.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dirk;644568.......looks like my fruit bowl will have 2 guitars. :-))[/QUOTE said:


> If you're at all like the typical guitar player on this forum, you had better have an oversize fruit bowl! There will be pineapples, mangoes, banana, peaches, pears, grapes, tangerines and the occasional lemon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> ....and the occasional lemon.


How true!...Well written!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

a classical is fine for playing anything. a friend of mine does it.
don't use a pick though, you'll break strings that way.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That was a fantastic version of _Stairway to Heaven._


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Etude is a great instrument for the money. I have had one for a while and I've never felt that it lacked anything on those occasions when I play classical style.

I mostly play fingerstyle on a steel string and have a couple of classical tunes in my repertoire. I play them on both steel string and nylon string guitars and they are definitely "apples and oranges" - but both great flavours.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Isn't that _actually_ stairway to heaven? I think he only added the vocal part for a few bars, but I think that's the actual way it's transcribed.

I don't _want_ to be that guy, but sometimes you just _gotta_ be that guy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You are too new to guitar to be this picky with a guitar. Give it a couple months at least and see if you feel the same or rent one for a week and see if you feel the same after that.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> You have one apple and one orange and you want to decide on which to keep. Apples taste good and are refreshing. Oranges are tangy and sweet. You can eat enjoyable apples for a long time but eventually you will have a craving for an orange. At that point you have realized you want both an apple and an orange for variety of taste and textures.


I don't know about apples and oranges. From my personal experience, different guitars are more like Chicken or Beef.:smile-new: Know what I mean? And some guitars are a little fishy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think for most players it's better to stick with a steel string acoustic. Nylon string guitars are nice but they will never sound like most of the songs the average person listens to.

As a second or third acoustic....great. Having only a nylon string is a bit like having a 12 string as your only acoustic IMO.


----------



## bguitars (Oct 13, 2015)

Dirk said:


> sort of .... it's only been 9 or so weeks that I've started to learn guitar. I thought I had done my due diligence before purchasing a Seagull S6, just recently realized that I completely missed even thinking about nylon stringed guitars. No idea how I did that ..
> 
> Anyways, since the realization it really has been bugging me as to what I may have missed. So today I rented (for 1 month) a La Patrie etude so I could compare. From just the time spent today, I must say that I really like the sound of the classical. Perhaps it's because in my inexperience (and enthusiasm) that I seem to really strum with a heavy hand, I do like the quieter sound.
> 
> ...


Are you still looking for a guitar or different type of string for you guitar? I have a suggestion you may want to consider, PM me.


----------

